# Loud ticking noise in backside of engine 2015 Cruze LT



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

EVAP purge valve needs to be replaced. Round canister on top of the intake manifold. $20 and 5 minutes of your time to change.


----------



## StormShepherd (Jan 29, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> EVAP purge valve needs to be replaced. Round canister on top of the intake manifold. $20 and 5 minutes of your time to change.


This. Lots of GM cars make this noise. The 1.4 REALLY doesn't like vacuum leak issues, and the Purge sticks open, and makes that noise. For absolute certainty of this, unplug the purge valve, take it off, and try blowing through it. If you can blow through it, the valve is stuck open. When idling, the purge valve defaults to about 15% duty cycle, so has to be unplugged to perform this test.


----------

